# .com für jedermann?



## tYrEaL (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich will mir eine Domain zulegen, jetzt kam mir die Frage auf, ob eine .com Domain jeder reservieren kann, oder ob man bestimmte Vorrausetzungen erfüllen muss?

Schönen Gruß und Danke!

tY


----------



## Carrear (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich bestelle sowas ja nicht direkt sondern immer über einen Hosting Anbieter, aber dabei gab es bis jetzt nie igrendwelche qualifizierten Anforderungen an mich.


----------



## Maik (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,

".com" ist zwar das Kürzel für "commercial" (kommerziell), aber grundsätzlich steht dir diese Domain zur freien Auswahl.

mfg Maik


----------



## Kai008 (13. Januar 2010)

Com müssen kostenpflichtig reserviert werden (glaube solche Firmen nennen sich "NIC"), das heißt entweder du zahlst (kostet warscheinlich eh nur ~1 €/Monat), oder du nutzt Werbefinanzierte Anbieter, die in "letzter Zeit" aufgekommen sind. Dafür brauchst du aber natürlich eine Mindestbesucherzahl und hast selbstverständlich Werbung auf der Site.


----------



## tYrEaL (13. Januar 2010)

Ok Danke!

Hatte jetzt gedacht das speziell für .com nur Unternehmen die Domain holen können........

was ja nicht stimmt, oder?


----------

